# BallBrite Cleaner



## AmandaJR (Oct 6, 2012)

Bought one of these on a whim and tried it for the first time today - it is flipping brilliant!

If, like me, you are obsessed about a clean ball and also clean irons then this is the product for you. It also means a clean towel which is a bonus.

Here is the website for the product:  http://www.ballbrite.com/ and I bought it for Â£11 from here: https://www.shortgrass.co.uk/catalo...id=85&osCsid=699201f5b72fe9c8938dcbdc86730529

I have no connections to either company and only bought it with another item to see what it was like. It works brilliantly. Not sure how much water is correct to put inside but I put a couple of tablespoons (ish!) then tipped it up for the excess to run out. Attached it to my golf bag and nothing leaked out and it did exactly what it says on the tin. Put a ball in, squidge it about a bit and out it comes white and sprarkly again and almost dry - certainly no need to towel off. It worked really well on irons too which just fit in the opening and another squidge and out they come all clean again.

The only downside is your playing partners will keep asking to use it or hand you their balls to clean (ooer)!

If, like me, you find most courses have no (or dirty) water in the ball washers and also hate having muck on both ball and club then this is for you!!


----------



## CMAC (Oct 7, 2012)

Ideal for those long hot heat wave drought summers - whatever happened to them - in Scotland our balls are constantly wet........that doesn't sound right!


----------



## Phil2511 (Oct 7, 2012)

I got one of these. http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=120814983664 Comes from Oz but only took a few days to arrive.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Oct 8, 2012)

I bet you bought the Pink one Amanda!


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 8, 2012)

HotDogAssassin said:



			I bet you bought the Pink one Amanda!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha - sure did :clap: Great bit of kit and pretty too!


----------

